# kein wechsel zu X beim boot [solved]

## merlin2k

Hallo Allerseits,

ich boote mein gentoo mit verbose splash.

Wenn der Rechner hochgefahren ist bleibt er allerdings auf der Konsole stehen, statt mir den GDM zu zeigen.

Ich muss also immer erst ALT+F7 drücken um mich in X anmelden zu können.

Früher ist er gleich beim starten von GDM zur X Session gewechselt. Wie kriege ich das wieder hin?

Gruß

Christian

PS:

arch: amd64

fb: uvesafbLast edited by merlin2k on Wed Apr 30, 2008 9:56 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## blu3bird

 *merlin2k wrote:*   

> Wie kriege ich das wieder hin?

 

Die Fehler die er auf der Konsole anzeigt beheben  :Wink: 

Eins der Skripte in /etc/init.d das nach xdm gestartet wurde hat einen Fehler(gut sichtbar an den roten !!). Den mußt Du beheben.

----------

## merlin2k

es tritt kein Fehler beim booten auf. Überall steht [  OK  ]   :Wink: 

----------

## jkoerner

Moin,

selbiges Problem hier. Ich dachte bislang, daß das an meinem selbsterstellten autologin-Skript liegt. Auch dort konnte ich bislang keine Fehler entdecken, auch habe ich keine Fehlermeldungen beim boot. Das Problem tauchte vor ca 14 Tagen auf, eine Zuordnung zu einem Update konnte ich nicht nachvollziehen.

Ich bin hier also stiller Beobachter und hoffe dadurch auch meine Fehler in den Griff zu bekommen. Bislang musste ich von tty1 manuell auf tty8 per Hand wechseln um auf X zu kommen. Aber das auch nicht immer, sondern "nur" meistens.

----------

## Finswimmer

Workaround:

chvt 7 in local.start eintragen

Tobi

----------

## jkoerner

Hehe,

Versuch #1 verlief erfolgreich. Ich werde weiter berichten aber nicht wie ein Blöder rebooten   :Wink: 

EDIT @Finswimmer

Da auch Versuch #2 erfolgreich war möchte ich gern wissen was der von dir empfohlene Eintrag bewirkt. Mir war das bislang unbekannt.

----------

## merlin2k

das update auf splashutils-1.5.3.4 hat das Problem bei mir behoben.

----------

## Finswimmer

 *jkoerner wrote:*   

> Hehe,
> 
> Versuch #1 verlief erfolgreich. Ich werde weiter berichten aber nicht wie ein Blöder rebooten  
> 
> EDIT @Finswimmer
> ...

 

chvt ist ein Befehl der das virtuelle Terminal (vt) (F1-F7) wechselt (changed).

local.start ist nur ein Platz, in dem Skripte stehen können, die dann durch das Init Skript "local" gestartet werden.

Tobi

----------

## jkoerner

 *merlin2k wrote:*   

> das update auf splashutils-1.5.3.4 hat das Problem bei mir behoben.

 

Das hat mich auf die Idee gebracht in /etc/init.d/fbcondecor nachzulesen was beim Einbinden passiert. Dadurch konnte ich feststellen, daß ich FB_CON_DECOR im Kernel nicht gesetzt hatte. Nachgeholt und jetzt hat sich mein obiges Problem auch ohne das 'workaround' erledigt.

Eine Fehlermeldung wurde während des Bootvorgangs nicht ausgegeben, in den Logs war auch nichts zu finden. Obwohl ich fbcondecor per Befehlszeile stoppen - echo [ok] - und wieder starten konnte - hier kam überhauptkeine Meldung. Beim Booten wurde fbcondecor auch weder als gestartet gelistet, noch als fehlerhaft ausgegeben. Sollte das eine Bugmeldung wert sein?

Shame on me   :Embarassed: 

----------

